# Replacement Poly Sno-way blade



## mrfairlane (Nov 1, 2010)

What's involved in replacing a polycarb Snow-way blade? Are these just a flat sheet of poly that can be purchased from a plastics vendor, or is it a custom curved piece that must be purchased from Sno-way? If it's a flat piece do you have any tricks for installation?

Thanks for your thoughts,
Jerry


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Check our prices on replacement Polycarbonate 888-448-2464.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

mrfairlane;1138090 said:


> What's involved in replacing a polycarb Snow-way blade? Are these just a flat sheet of poly that can be purchased from a plastics vendor, or is it a custom curved piece that must be purchased from Sno-way? If it's a flat piece do you have any tricks for installation?
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts,
> Jerry


I had to replace my moldboard some time back.Stupid mistake,I oversprayed some Brakeleen while cleaning the metal A frame onto the lexan.Suddenly,the view was real clear with me behind the plow bending over.Yup--she dissolved that lexan real good.Anyway--go to a glass shop with your measurements for the new moldboard.About 15 years ago, it cost me about $100.Very simple to install and yes,it's flat,it will curve once you start bowing it and it's extremely resillient--EXCEPT to the tetra------type nasty solvents like Brakeleen.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

it is easy to replace
check ebay for the lexan...I got mine there


----------

